

Show HN: My first online store - kevbam
http://propagandaposterstore.com/
My first drop shipping website. Feedback welcome.
======
Casseres
I don't own a store, so this is only my take as an observant, prospective
customer:

The JPGs are poor quality. In addition to using higher quality images, how
about an actual photograph of the poster at an angle? That will show the
quality of the posters.

Also, what are the dimensions of these posters? Do you have any info on the
paper they are printed on, or the ink?

The only thing I see, is a sparse storefront, with a low-quality image, and a
price. Nothing is instilling any confidence in the product or the store. There
is nothing that makes it seem "real". No actual photographs or original
branding. The store uses a generic name. Nothing is wrong with using a generic
name, but without any branding, it seems like some dictionary words that are
just thrown together.

You've taken the first step to build a business, which is a lot more than what
other people have done that just have ideas but never act on them. I wish you
the best.

~~~
kevbam
Thanks for the feedback. I am currently working on the branding, this is
definitely something which needs to be done. Good point about the photo of the
poster from an angle. Will take the above on board. Thanks again!

~~~
Casseres
Also, build up the product. Say something in the descriptions like: "This
poster is made to original specifications, just like the posters made 60 years
ago when they changed the course of history." These posters are a niche
product. They don't fill a need, they fill an emotional desire to connect with
history. Build on those emotions. Some posters will sell themselves, for the
rest, you have to _sell_ them.

~~~
kevbam
Thanks, this is great advice.

------
cheerleader
Congratulations on launching your first store! I've always been a fan of
vintage propaganda posters myself.

I ran into a problem though: I wanted to browse through the posters on the
homepage but there were no links to do so. I was kind of wondering what to do
next. (Your "Shop" page was more along the lines of what I was expecting with
the links at the bottom.)

The posters seem a bit on the expensive side. Maybe there's a reason for that!
Is it high quality paper, or do you offer incredibly fast shipping, or is
there some other reason I should choose you instead of a competitor? Maybe
your pages (should) have historical context for how or why the poster came to
be and you're the historical poster expert.

Keep up the good work and keep us posted on how things go with your new store.

~~~
kevbam
Thank you very much for your comments and for taking the time to look at my
site.

------
joeytom
Images are loading very slowly for me,maybe try a cache plugin to speed this
up.

~~~
kevbam
Thank you for the feedback,will add a cache plugin.

